# Lost Tessaria Sanitaria



## Spiritsintent (Oct 29, 2013)

Wonder if anyone can help: I have somehow lost my Tessaria Sanitaria - does anyone know how to get another copy of it? Thanks.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Spiritsintent said:


> Wonder if anyone can help: I have somehow lost my Tessaria Sanitaria - does anyone know how to get another copy of it? Thanks.


i have sent you a private mesage


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You can request a duplicate online. Or, if you prefer, stop by an ASL or Agenzia delle Entrate office. Bring along a form of ID such as your passport.


----------



## Spiritsintent (Oct 29, 2013)

thanks.


----------

